# dying idolo- can you induce laying?



## brancsikia339 (Sep 16, 2012)

So my beloved female idolo was perfectly fine yesterday morning (eating, drinking, threat posing) and i came home last night to her cross legged on the floor. She was pumping her abdomen trying to lay an ootheca. She fell whilst trying and she stopped. Now she's barely alive, still pumping her abdomen. Anyway i can induce laying to save her?


----------



## agent A (Sep 16, 2012)

doesnt sound good

here's the deal

if mine makes it to adult u can have her because i have decided i will not breed her because the white glob on the end of her abdomen makes me think she has a genetic problem and i dont want it to continue in a new generation and i can't deal with her laying infertile ooths


----------



## Bug Trader (Sep 16, 2012)

I say let nature take its course and try again, Sad truth is for a hobby dealing with a live being we get the short end with life expectancy. Take what you've learned and advance everything the next round.

Michael


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 16, 2012)

agent A said:


> doesnt sound good
> 
> here's the deal
> 
> if mine makes it to adult u can have her because i have decided i will not breed her because the white glob on the end of her abdomen makes me think she has a genetic problem and i dont want it to continue in a new generation and i can't deal with her laying infertile ooths


Wow! Thanks! If you sent me her and I bred her, i'd send you some ooths  

But right abt now im thinking about raising a new generation of breeders. She would be perfect


----------



## agent A (Sep 16, 2012)

she should molt soon

i have no males, just her


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 16, 2012)

agent A said:


> she should molt soon
> 
> i have no males, just her


Ok

DO you think there's anything i can do for my girl?


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 16, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> Ok
> 
> DO you think there's anything i can do for my girl?


I would think you've had mantis long enough to know the answer to that? Perhaps focus on a new species for a while first...


----------



## agent A (Sep 16, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> I would think you've had mantis long enough to know the answer to that? Perhaps focus on a new species for a while first...


how long do female idolos live for as adults??


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 16, 2012)

agent A said:


> how long do female idolos live for as adults??


2-3 times as long as a male, 4-6 months.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 16, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> I would think you've had mantis long enough to know the answer to that? Perhaps focus on a new species for a while first...


Yeah. I know. Nothing


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 16, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> Yeah. I know. Nothing


Well thats not true, just try not to get too down when it doesn't work out with a certain species is all?


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 16, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Well thats not true, just try not to get too down when it doesn't work out with a certain species is all?


OK. I'm planning to restart on this species cuz it's one of my favorites


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 16, 2012)

agent A said:


> she should molt soon
> 
> i have no males, just her


R u still gonna give her to me since she molted?


----------



## agent A (Sep 16, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> R u still gonna give her to me since she molted?


i might

i think she's cool and all

depends on how many bleph nymphs tammy gives me and if i need her out of the way

i will decide soon since it's gettin cold


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 16, 2012)

agent A said:


> i might
> 
> i think she's cool and all
> 
> ...


alright no prob


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 18, 2012)

OMG SHE'S GETTING BETTER!!!!!!!


----------



## agent A (Sep 18, 2012)

really? keep her hydrated!!!


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 18, 2012)

agent A said:


> really? keep her hydrated!!!


yup! She is still disabled and can't walk, but she's cleaning her arms and moving her legs and wings


----------



## Mime454 (Sep 19, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> yup! She is still disabled and can't walk, but she's cleaning her arms and moving her legs and wings


Lazarus mantis!


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 19, 2012)

Mime454 said:


> Lazarus mantis!


Hope so! She's getting a little better!!!!!


----------



## Precarious (Sep 21, 2012)

You should feed her some organic unfiltered honey. The sugars give them an energy boost and the antibacterial properties sometimes helps them fight infections. DO NOT USE NORMAL HONEY. Most honey sold in stores is not honey at all.

*Tests Show Most Store Honey Isn't Honey*

http://www.foodsafetynews.com/2011/11/tests-show-most-store-honey-isnt-honey/

Class Action Lawsuits Say Stores Sell Fake Honey

http://www.topclassactions.com/lawsuit-settlements/lawsuit-news/1763-class-action-lawsuits-say-stores-sell-fake-honey​


----------



## fleurdejoo (Sep 21, 2012)

Honey, my doctor keeps bees and I get my honey local!!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 21, 2012)

Oh, you would? I can't just call you girlfriend, I have to throw lucky in front of it now. Your so complicated


----------



## lancaster1313 (Sep 21, 2012)

I give mine royal jelly in raw, unfiltered honey.

Even for my family and myself, I use LOCAL, RAW, unfiltered honey. I make sure that it is from the closest source that I can get.

It may be pricey, but almost all of my Arthropoda will take some, and they like it.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm sorry to say i forgot to update this. She died on Friday  I knew it was her time to go. I loved her and will always miss her. Raising her was a pleasure and seeing her in her final condition was just unbearable. She died naturally because i couldn't bear to put her in the freezer


----------



## agent A (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 26, 2012)

Sorry to hear that Bud, hope for better luck next time is all can say?


----------



## ismart (Sep 27, 2012)

Sorry Brotha.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks guys. She will be missed


----------

